

List of features removed from Internet Explorer 9 - ck2
http://xpwasmyidea.blogspot.com/2011/02/features-removed-in-windows-internet.html

======
ck2
Slightly easier to read version over here but put the source for this post:

[http://www.neowin.net/news/internet-explorer-9-doesnt-
please...](http://www.neowin.net/news/internet-explorer-9-doesnt-please-all)

